# Rabbit Nest Box Size



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi I am getting into the rabbit biz, and getting a few rex rabbits. A buck and a couple of does.
What are the best dimensions for a nest box for a rex?
Thanks


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

These are the dimensions for commercial nests



> Flemish: 25 x 13 x 12
> 
> Californian: 18.5 x 10 x 10
> 
> ...


----------

